# Question about shirt design with plastisol transfers



## dmagic12000 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello all,

Im really new to all this and have a few questions about designs I want to use and their compatability with plastisol transfers. The designs above are similar to what I am wanting to do and i need to know if I can achieve this result with plastisol transfers, also if so what would be the cost associated with such a job? And how does this cost compare to regular screen printing? Want to use transfer so that if my designs dont do well im not holding the actuall shirts. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## CVL Ink (Oct 4, 2008)

That looks like a pretty big image. To do it right you want the image to be smaller than the heat press. I know that once you go bigger than "standard" the price of the heat press goes up like crazy. I think a standard heat press is around 15x15, and a 22x22 costs like four times as much. Oversized transfers are also more expensive to have printed.


----------



## dmagic12000 (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Dan. Can someone please help me out with some more info. Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Dan's right. The only way to get your example that big on a standard sized press is to split up the design. For example Betray and Silence could be cut from the larger transfer and pressed separately.This would mean pressing 3 times to get the larger design.

So it would work like this with a 15X15 press:

1. Base your design where the angel portion is a little smaller than your 15X15 limit. Once you add the Betray and Silence let's say your overal transfer size is 14.75 X 20.

2. Get your transfer made based on this 14.75X20 size.

3. Cut out the top and bottom words so you have 3 separate transfers and start pressing.

You'll need to be careful to cover up portions of the design already pressed so ink does not re-melt and damage your press and shirt.

It's not easy, but it's doable.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

A nice 16x20 heatpress would get real close to handling that size design. There are more and more oversized stock transfers available that beg for the larger heatpress. I have a 15x15 and would love a bigger press.

I think that might be a mockup image and the art looks real close to the t-shirt factory tee packs. It looks to be only two colors so you need a transfer maker who can do large prints.

Ace transfer can do 50 13x18 two color transfers for $ 2.69 each.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If you want to do larger designs forget about a 15x15 press, you'll want at least 16x20 which start around $900 and go up. Several companies do extra large designs. ENV Studios does 15x20 for a very reasonable price, Dowling does 23x36 in quantities of 100+. (Also Barber and M&M but I don't know much about them)


----------

